# Lemongrass Chicken Barbecue



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Add zing to your usual barbecue with some fragrant lemongrass. Make sure to pound the bulb before chopping to release its wonderful flavor and aroma.

Prep Time is 15 minutes plus marinating time
Cooking time is 10 minutes

*Ingredients*
8 pieces boneless chicken thighs, trimmed of excess fat and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
salt and pepper to taste
3 tbsp finely chopped lemongrass
3 tbsp minced garlic
2 tbsp chopped spring onions
1/2 cup store-bought barbecue marinade

*Procedure*
1. Lightly season chicken with salt and pepper.
2. In a bowl, mix together lemongrass, garlic, and spring onions. Gently put a teaspoonful of the mixture underneath the skin of the chicken, being careful not to tear the skin. Add the barbecue marinade into the bowl and let the chicken marinate for at least 6 hours or overnight.
3. Skewer the chicken, placing 3 pieces per stick. Grill chicken over charcoal, skin side down, for about 5 to 6 minutes then for another 3 to 4 minutes on the other side. Sprinkle with spring onions before serving, if desired.


----------

